# Watering during grass slow down



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

In my area, this is the time o year when the grass slows down its growth rate. We've had two frost advisories so far and both time had frost on the car but the flowers and veggies survived.

The next seven days will be rain-free and low humidity with high 70's in Saturday and Sunday.

Would you keep watering or would this force growth (like fertilizing) and be counter-productive?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Keep watering, if possible, if the grass needs it. E.T. rates are lower this time of year, which means you may not need to water for 10-14 days. But if it needs it don't hesitate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What Pete said, but I stop around November since I blow my system. It takes me a couple of hours to blow it and I try to do it when it is not too cold.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks, guys.

Dead roots won't take up winterizer urea, right?

Gee, I've had so much fun with my yard this year. I'm going to miss it!

It was a lot of work clearing out years of neglect and overgrowth but I'm starting to see some real progress.

G-man cautioned me about Tenacity in another post. He puts down 2 oz. per acre when I put down 5. My more aggressive app was needed in my situation but he was right... Watching all those white patches in the lawn sure is scary.

Now I know what to watch out for in the NEXT season and I'm ready for it! All that green stuff that I thought was lawn is actually turning out to be grassy weeds. It's just amazing how Tenacity separates the Good from the Bad and Ugly!


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Tenacity can also take out fine fescue, so in a Northern Mix lawn, especially in shady areas, that might be what's turning white.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

chrisben said:


> Tenacity can also take out fine fescue, so in a Northern Mix lawn, especially in shady areas, that might be what's turning white.


Thank you for that. The stuff that is dying is certainly some fine, fluffy stuff. It is a mat in an otherwise nice lawn of who knows what kind of grass.

Interesting to note that this mat is growing in full sun. I will spend the off-season learning about grass and weed identification.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I dont know if i'd call fine fescue "fluffy", its probably bentgrass which is one of tenacity's primary use targets.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Good! Glad to see all that mess go!

The plan is to kill everything that's getting on my nerves and see what I have left. If it means a renovation, that will be a fun project for next fall. It's only 2,500 SF but broken up into weird sizes.

It's nice to not be afraid of killing things, though. First, I more or less know what I'm doing. Second, This Ol' Lawn is a great experimental canvas. I would be a lot more cautious AFTER a reno...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> It's only 2,500 SF


Watch out! You might end up being a serial renovator :lol:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Watch out! You might end up being a serial renovator :lol:


Oh, don't I know it...

From what I'm looking at right now, a lot of my front lawn is going to be just mud for most of next year. I don't care... I'm still going ahead with the plans to lock out weeds next year with prodiamine and see where the thing shakes out in the fall.

I'll be all over NTEP to see what I want to plant. Should be fun...


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

It's been warm and dry enough for my RainMachine controller to actually wake up and water this morning. Glad I held off when my irrigation contractor tried to get me to use a neighbor's cancelled fall closing appointment last week.


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

Im watering about 2x a week here in Colorado. My sprinkler guy had me at 4x a week in the summer.

About to bring it down to 1x week just until the blowout mid november


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

thinair said:


> Im watering about 2x a week here in Colorado. My sprinkler guy had me at 4x a week in the summer.
> 
> About to bring it down to 1x week just until the blowout mid november


My folks live in Parker. I imagine watering that much cost a pretty penny. Dad's water bill equals what my power bill is monthly, and my water bill equals his power bill. :lol:


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> thinair said:
> 
> 
> > Im watering about 2x a week here in Colorado. My sprinkler guy had me at 4x a week in the summer.
> ...


I installed Hunter MP rotators in September and went to the 4x week schedule. i will be curious to see the cost comparison next year


----------

